# How long is a piece of string ?



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi everyone bit of a strange question and I know it will be difficult to answer
( hence the title )
so here we go a short and sweet has possible 
I live in Spain but I have always wanted a small plot of land and the correct permission to start a camp site
tents / caravans/ chalet etc 
does anyone know any specific regions of Spain they are more likely help in this process
there are so many stories of yes you can and know you can not 
so maybe any contacts via English or Spanish people
fingers crossed


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

itsshreck said:


> Hi everyone bit of a strange question and I know it will be difficult to answer
> ( hence the title )
> so here we go a short and sweet has possible
> I live in Spain but I have always wanted a small plot of land and the correct permission to start a camp site
> ...


Easy answer its twice as long as its half (thanks to my grandfather for that one)

Your main question however is not so easy. This was one of many things we looked into before moving here.

The land you use will be the biggest concern, unlike other parts of Europe and the Uk, this alone is a mine field.
We are buying a small parcel of land for me to tend and grow food for home (Im bored) and the little building on this is larger than allowed by 3 sq M. 
It might as well be a full blown house for the issues its causing.

There used to be a minimum plot size for camping areas and it would need to be a certain distance away from any habitation before being considered. 
And you would need all sorts of licences and waste disposal etc. Tourist licence is hard to get (you have to have everything in place and its still not a given)
We looked at a B&B with touring pitches and gave up in the end.
For info we are inland of Albir and it was this area we were looking at.

These two links may give some advice.
They are both from 2018 and one is a thread from this forum.






HOW TO SET UP B&B – CAMPING – HOTEL IN RUSTIC LAND AREAS | TLA-Lawyers in Valencia-Alicante-Malaga-Bilbao-Mallorca. Property, Inheritance and Immigration English, French, Dutch and German spoken







spanishsolicitors.com












Starting a Glamping business in Northern Spain


HI My boyfriend and I are looking to relocate to Spain, we have two or three areas in mind either around Girona or Picos de Europa / Basque region. We plan to offer Pilates and outdoor retreats as well as mountain bike guiding and coaching. Has anyone got any experience of trying to set up a...




www.expatforum.com





Don't know how good your Spanish is, but it might be worth a visit to the local council and have a nice friendly talk with either the Mayor or one of the office staff. 
After all they would be the ones gracing some of the licences and their input can be worth a lot.

Good luck.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Barriej said:


> Easy answer its twice as long as its half (thanks to my grandfather for that one)
> 
> Your main question however is not so easy. This was one of many things we looked into before moving here.
> 
> ...



hi thanks for your input
i know it’s not straight forward 
I have been through some strange processes here but I will keep investigating


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's a link to a park set up by an English couple. maybe you could pick their brains?

Albatera Mobile Home Park

Obviously rules will vary not just from region to region but from town to town!


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

You could try looking for listings of already established ones for sale. Would make everything a lot easier.


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

MataMata said:


> Here's a link to a park set up by an English couple. maybe you could pick their brains?
> 
> Albatera Mobile Home Park
> 
> Obviously rules will vary not just from region to region but from town to town!




Hi thanks for reply


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

tardigrade said:


> You could try looking for listings of already established ones for sale. Would make everything a lot easier.



Hi tardigrade
thanks for your input unfortunately I am not in a position to go and buy a place hence I want to start from scratch
with a piece of suitable land
i understand all the problems that lay ahead
but if I had the money yes I would bug one outright
thanks


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Here is a short news item about a proposed campsite and one of the many organizations that can and probably will fight against you . 10 million EUR investment!!!!!

Flood risk for proposed campsite


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

tardigrade said:


> Here is a short news item about a proposed campsite and one of the many organizations that can and probably will fight against you . 10 million EUR investment!!!!!
> 
> Flood risk for proposed campsite


hi thanks for the information
i know it won’t be simple hence the post
but I will keep trying
you never know


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

itsshreck said:


> Hi tardigrade
> thanks for your input unfortunately I am not in a position to go and buy a place hence I want to start from scratch
> with a piece of suitable land
> i understand all the problems that lay ahead
> ...


To set one up from scratch, obviously depending on what size and the facilities you will provide, will unfortunately still be rather expensive.
Toilet and shower blocks run at around €20,000 for a fairly simple block without waste management (if you want a septic tank add about €3,500 per tank) if you are nowhere near the mains system this will be needed. Some sites have a couple of blocks depending on the size. I seem to remember there must be X number of toilets per pitch (or if you can take 300 people then you need 100 toilets or something like that). The surveyor/architect who you MUST hire will know the regs.

Hardstandings for campers and tourers (with power and a water tap) run at about €2,000 again depending on the level (do you want gravel or concrete etc). The regulations state both the power and quality of the water will need regular tests and certificates. (you will have to get used to this bit, everything needs a test or safety cert)
If you need to dispose of chemical toilet waste, that brings on a whole world of regulations and would have to be tanked and emptied on a regular basis 
Then there is the interplanting, which I seem to remember is required (thats natural barrier between pitches (hardstandings) tents can be grouped together but I seem to remember you can't have one endless field.
Add to that each plot MUST have fire fighting equipment (I think also these days it has to house a bell and a 'proper' serviced fire extinguisher)
You also need to provide 24 hour coverage (either in person or easily contactable in case of emergencies)

Without the cost of the land we budgeted in 2017 about €300,000 just for the infrastructure.
Insurance is a wonderfull addition as you will need both public and business liability. I think we were quoted about €4,000 a year for €20,000,000 worth of insurance (imagine what a fire would do) and this covered accidents onsite as well. (imagine the legal fees if someone gets hurt on your land)

I know most of this because my parents ran a Camping and Caravan Club site in the UK for a couple of years after they retired. 

But here is a ready to go one (well it has the licence and owners accommodation anyway.) Which is one of the biggest hurdles out of the way.








Buy a camp site project in la marina


This camp site project for sale in La Marina is located next to one of the most popular areas of the coast with miles of unspoilt beach from…




spain.businessesforsale.com





This one is quite nice, has a mixture of plots








Campsite for sale in Nerja


Plot of land of 9.500 meters for camping situated on the protected slopes of the Almijara Mountains with amazing views over the Mediterranean and Maro Tower. you have the many coves & beaches of the "Cliffs of Maro", Natural Park 10 minutes from the campsite. On the plot are: a 275 m2 house...




www.axarquiaproperties.com





And this is the main camping booking site (we looked at advertising with these, they are the 'booking.com' version for campers) and you can search the world.








Spain Holiday parks and Campsites - Campsites on Pitchup®


Compare camping sites in Spain, read trusted reviews and book your campsite in Spain with confidence on Pitchup




www.pitchup.com





This is a nice place, we stayed here as we were interested in adding some permanent tents to the site we wanted to run. We wen to be nosey and to 'borrow' some ideas.(this is just to show how a professional setup would be like)








Pitches in Camping Menorca


Fully equipped plot, with an area of 70m2 ideal for vans, caravans, campers in Camping Son Bou in Menorca. DIRECT BOOKING.




www.campingsonbou.com





Why not pick one near to you and go stay, you could talk to the people who run it (don't say you might be competition though) and those staying there. 
And for this sort of business you will need to offer your services in Spanish (obviously) and most EU languages. We found when researching that there are more German, Dutch and Scandinavian families who camp than most other EU citizens.

Im off now as Ive got some artwork to finish, but i hope some of this is useful?


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

Barriej said:


> To set one up from scratch, obviously depending on what size and the facilities you will provide, will unfortunately still be rather expensive.
> Toilet and shower blocks run at around €20,000 for a fairly simple block without waste management (if you want a septic tank add about €3,500 per tank) if you are nowhere near the mains system this will be needed. Some sites have a couple of blocks depending on the size. I seem to remember there must be X number of toilets per pitch (or if you can take 300 people then you need 100 toilets or something like that). The surveyor/architect who you MUST hire will know the regs.
> 
> Hardstandings for campers and tourers (with power and a water tap) run at about €2,000 again depending on the level (do you want gravel or concrete etc). The regulations state both the power and quality of the water will need regular tests and certificates. (you will have to get used to this bit, everything needs a test or safety cert)
> ...



wow
thanks for taking the time to write this
enjoy your art work


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Here is another campsite about to open.

https://www.theolivepress.es/spain-...ld-luxury-seafront-campsite-in-spains-gandia/


----------

